# Memorial Thread To Our Slotters Who Have Passed-On



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

hey folks,

I would like to start a "Memorial-Thread", to/about Our slotters who have
passed-on to that big track in up the sky..

I need some help, gathering; names, HT Names, dates of death, city/state, maybe how many years on HT & of course, any pics of them...

I've talked this over with FCB, and have his blessings...
he's tried to get with the higher-ups, but nothing back, so We're "Wing'n" it.

please either PM me, OR if you have pics to share.. and maybe some memories... 
PLEASE: Use ONLY THIS THREAD, TO POST INFO... I'll; Transfer, Edit, & erase OLD OUTDATED-INFO on Here ;-) 

TY,
Bubba 123 :wave:


----------

